# News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots



## Gaoshou (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070-Gerücht: Anno 1404-Nachfolger mit Zukunfts-Setting?*

Ich würde es sofort kaufen! Bei 1404 gabs ja mal diese Umfrage, wo es auch ein SciFi-Setting zur Auswahl gab.


----------



## fr33z1n1c3 (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070-Gerücht: Anno 1404-Nachfolger mit Zukunfts-Setting?*

Also ich fänds toll. mal was anderes.


----------



## cydrake (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070-Gerücht: Anno 1404-Nachfolger mit Zukunfts-Setting?*

Vernünftig umgetzt, durchaus ein Kaufanreitz. Aber ohne Ubifail-Launcher.


----------



## TheKhoaNguyen (4. April 2011)

*News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,818897


----------



## Cornholio04 (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

Is das ein verspäteter Aprilscherz? ICh will das irgendwie nicht so recht glauben... aber wenn Es echt ist dann schauts mal interessant aus.


----------



## FlorianStangl (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

Kein Scherz.


----------



## Broken24 (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

Ich habe auch das Gefühl dass das n verspäteter Scherz ist. Nichtmal die Jahreszahl ist dem bisherigen Verlauf treu geblieben: 1602 +/- (99 * x) demzufolge müsste der Titel eig. Anno 2097 heißen!


----------



## KabraxisObliv (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

Besonders der vierte Screenshot sieht spitze aus.
Ich hatte auch sofort an einen Scherz gedacht, da ich mir darunter erst einmal gar nichts vorstellen konnte, aber die Idee gefällt mir sehr, sehr gut.
Das könnte mein erstes Anno-Spiel nach 1602 werden. Mein Interesse ist definitiv geweckt.


----------



## FlorianStangl (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

Ubisoft hätte es am 1. April ankündigen sollen statt heute. Der Werbeeffekt wäre deutlich größer gewesen


----------



## Chemenu (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*



Broken24 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch das Gefühl dass das n verspäteter Scherz ist. Nichtmal die Jahreszahl ist dem bisherigen Verlauf treu geblieben: 1602 +/- (99 * x) demzufolge müsste der Titel eig. Anno 2097 heißen!


Bisher ergab die Jahreszahl aller Anno-Spiele die Quersumme 9.
Das ist auch hier wieder der Fall.


----------



## uezn (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*



Broken24 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch das Gefühl dass das n verspäteter Scherz ist. Nichtmal die Jahreszahl ist dem bisherigen Verlauf treu geblieben: 1602 +/- (99 * x) demzufolge müsste der Titel eig. Anno 2097 heißen!


   War die Rechnung nicht immer so : 1+6+2 = 9, 1+4+4=9, 1+7+1=9, jetzt ist es 2+7=9


----------



## JojoBro (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*



Broken24 schrieb:


> Nichtmal die Jahreszahl ist dem bisherigen Verlauf treu geblieben: 1602 +/- (99 * x) demzufolge müsste der Titel eig. Anno 2097 heißen!


War der "Witz" nicht immer, dass die Quersumme 9 ergeben soll?    Dann würds' ja passen    
Naja egal, auf jedenfall sehen die Screens ziemlich nett aus.

Edit : War wer schneller als ich xD


----------



## Broken24 (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

Die Quersumme??? Mein Weltbild ist zerstört..! Da gefiel mir meine (jetzt widerlegte) Theorie doch besser


----------



## Enisra (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

ungewöhnlich, es hat halt so garnichts mit den bisherigen Teilen zu tun, aber naja, warum nicht? In dem Bereich gibts so ja eh eigentlich auch so garkein Spiel im Zukunftsbereich wo man nicht die Pixeln einzeln zählen kann
Und vielleicht kommt ja noch mal ein 1611


----------



## Mothman (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

Das Spielprinzip von "Anno" kann man doch im Grunde in fast jede Epoche übertragen. 
Ich kann mir ein "Anno" in der Zukunft auch gut vorstellen. 

Ich fände es nur äußerst begrüßenswert, wenn diesmal nicht Sky du Mont dafür werben würde.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

huii  ich kanns mir zwar im moment nicht so recht vorstellen - aber mal abwarten. Aus SciFi kann man so viele tolle Dinge machen, also warum nicht auch ein Anno


----------



## anjuna80 (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

Finde die Idee interessant und wird der Serie vielleicht neuen Schwung verleihen.
Dennoch bin ich skeptisch, da halt ein Markenzeichen der Anno-Serie das Mittelalter-Flair ist, und mMn mehr Spieler (vor allem die ältere Generation, deren Anteil an der Käuferschicht sicher nicht gering ist) mit dieser Epoche etwas anfangen können als mit einem Science-Fiction-Szenario.


----------



## Broken24 (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

BREAKING NEWS: Alle Ergebnisse die der Formel "1602 +/- (99 * x)" entspringen haben als ABSOLUTE Quersumme die 9 
Mein Einspruch ist daher wieder berechtigt!


----------



## Lightbringer667 (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> Finde die Idee interessant und wird der Serie vielleicht neuen Schwung verleihen.
> Dennoch bin ich skeptisch, da halt ein Markenzeichen der Anno-Serie das Mittelalter-Flair ist, und mMn mehr Spieler (vor allem die ältere Generation, deren Anteil an der Käuferschicht sicher nicht gering ist) mit dieser Epoche etwas anfangen können als mit einem Science-Fiction-Szenario.



was meinst du mit "ältere Generation"? 
Ich spiele Anno auch seit dem ersten Teil und bin großer SciFi Fan. Das Problem ist eher, dass die bisherigen Teile im (Pseudo)Mittelalter angesiedelt waren und man sich das nicht so recht vorstellen kann. Aber warum soll das nicht auch funktionieren. ^^


----------



## anjuna80 (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*



Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> anjuna80 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Finde die Idee interessant und wird der Serie vielleicht neuen Schwung verleihen.
> ...


Ich hoffe dass es funktioniert, nur ich kenne halt einige ältere Leute (ein Onkel, ein Bekannter meiner Eltern und ein Arbeitskollege), die Anno spielen, bei denen ich mir aber vorstellen könnte, dass Science Fiction sie eher abschreckt.


----------



## Renox1 (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

Mal gespannt was daraus wird.


----------



## nolleX (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> Lightbringer667 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > anjuna80 schrieb:
> ...



Die werden ja nicht gezwungen, das Neue zu spielen 
Gibt ja genug ältere, gute Spiele


----------



## Nairdan (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*



Mothman schrieb:


> Ich fände es nur äußerst begrüßenswert, wenn diesmal nicht Sky du Mont dafür werben würde.


   Oh doch, Sky muss wieder her. Aber bitte in einem futuristischen Outfit vor CGI-Hintergrund.


----------



## Nilssont27 (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

ANNO 20170 wird das selbe Problem haben wie: Cryssi 2, Dragon Age 2, Mass Effect 2 .... Es unterscheidet sich (hier aufgrund des Sci-Fi Setings) starkt von den vorgängern und das wird einigen nicht passen.


----------



## ViktorEippert (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

Anfangs war ich auch etwas skeptisch aber inzwischen halte ich es für eine großartige Entscheidung, Anno in ein Zukunftssetting zu verlagern. Wie schon erwähnt wurde, eröffnet das unzählige neue Möglichkeiten, ohne das gut funktionierende Grundprinzip zu verändern.
Ich bin schon sehr gespannt, was Related Designs da auf die Beine stellen wird!

Gruß,
Vik


----------



## cooldine (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

hmm, ich fand, dass seit Anno 1503 die Atmosphäre bergab ging, ich meine, das Mittelalter war düster und nicht so frabenfroh und hell wie bei 1701 und 1404, auch die Musik fand ich bei 1503 irgendwie passender.
Das es jetzt in die Zukunft geht, find ich, ist ein interessanter Ansatz, warum mal nicht was neues...


----------



## Spassbremse (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*



cooldine schrieb:


> hmm, ich fand, dass seit Anno 1503 die Atmosphäre bergab ging, ich meine, das Mittelalter war düster und nicht so frabenfroh und hell wie bei 1701 und 1404, auch die Musik fand ich bei 1503 irgendwie passender.
> Das es jetzt in die Zukunft geht, find ich, ist ein interessanter Ansatz, warum mal nicht was neues...


Oh Gott...   

1.) 1701: Nix Mittelalter, sondern frühe Neuzeit

2.) Dir ist schon klar, dass die GANZE Anno-Optik farbenfroh gehalten ist, zumindest seit Related Designs die Serie "betreut" und der "knuffige" Look absolut gewünscht ist?

3.) Ja, Anno "Future", das finde ich durchaus spannend, wobei ich eher jetzt mit einem Wikingerszenario gerechnet hätte...


----------



## mars22 (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

wasn das fürn müll aufeinmal? is der 1. april nicht schon vorbei?


----------



## mytech (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

Die Grafik sieht scheiße aus. Bleich- und Überstrahleffekte sind zum Kotzen!


----------



## Skaty12 (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

Wenn sie das Spiel gut umsetzen wird es vielleicht was.
Interessantes Setting auf jeden Fall


----------



## Spassbremse (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*



mytech schrieb:


> Die Grafik sieht scheiße aus. Bleich- und Überstrahleffekte sind zum Kotzen!


Deine Meinung sei Dir belassen, aber ich bin schon neugierig, welche Grafik Du jetzt als gut empfindest...?


----------



## Feuerfeder (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

lol vorhin noch ein gerücht so schnell geht das^^
hört sich echt interessant an mal was anderes obwohl die vergangenheit nie langweilig war


----------



## TobiasHome (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*



mytech schrieb:


> Die Grafik sieht scheiße aus. Bleich- und Überstrahleffekte sind zum Kotzen!


Was hastn du für Probleme!? Die Grafik erinnert mich stark an Anno 1404, und da war die Grafik einfach spitze! Also entweder hast du absolut keine Ahnung oder du hast Ansprüche, die dir kein Spiel erfüllen kann.

Bild 3 erinnert mich übrigens auch stark an das Hafenbausystem aus Anno 1404


----------



## NoCF_Spawn (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

ich weiß ja nicht, wär heute nicht schon der 4. hätt ich auch erst mal auf Aprilscherz getippt. :/


----------



## Yooschi (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

klingt sehr interessant, das schau ich mir auf jeden Fall an


----------



## Natone (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

Nein! Nein Nein! Ich als Annoholic erster Stunde muss sagen! Neiiiiin! Das ist kein Anno! Ich will Holzschiffe die friedlich über´s Meer dümpeln und Möwengekreische, statt Science-Fiction-Gedöns! Jeder Ego-Shooter ist SF! Nein! Das glaube ich nicht! Das ist ein Scherz! DAS IST KEIN ANNO!


----------



## Parady (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

Geiles Spiel-Szenerio, das ist aber kein ANNO! Die sollten das mal schleunigst umbenennen.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

omg .. gleich wieder diese schreie "das is kein anno!!" .. noch kein bewegtes Bild gesehen, nix drüber bekannt, ausser ein paar screenshots und ner ankündigung und gleich ist wieder alles mist. O.o 
Wartet doch erst mal ab. Ich denke nicht das RD vom Anno Spielprinzip abweichen wird mit dem neuen Teil. Stark gespannt wie sie das in ein SciFi Szenario packen bin ich aber dennoch  Da kann man sich ja soviel vorstellen ^^


----------



## BlackP88 (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

Ich werds mir definitiv kaufen. Aber nur wenn der Multiplayer gleich im Hauptspiel enthalten ist. Ansonsten werd ich wohl dieses mal auf die Königsedition warten oder das Spiel doch an mir vorbeirauschen lassen.
Aber das Szenario und die Screens sind sehr ansprechend.


----------



## dohderbert (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

ich kann mir damit auch nicht anfreunden, hoffen wir das beste


----------



## schniepz (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

äußerst interessant...


----------



## Subotai (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

Als ich die Headline gelesen hab dachte ich auch erst: Oh mein Gott.
Aber so beim drüber nachdenken.. warum nicht?
Wir hatten jetzt diverse vergangene Epochen, ein weiterer Teil würde nur altbekanntes wiederholen. So ein Zukunftsszenario ist neu, ungewöhnlich und steckt voller Möglichkeiten für die Entwickler.
Ich werd das Spiel auf jeden Fall mit sehr großem Interesse verfolgen


----------



## schattenlord98 (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

Ich bin kein Zukunftsfreund, zumindest in Spielen nicht xD , aber das schreckt micht nicht direkt ab. Man ist gespannt.


----------



## Ravenclaw85 (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

Es ist ein mutiger Schritt das alte Setting zu verlassen und dann auch noch direkt in die entfernte Zukunft umsiedeln. Ich bin äußert skeptisch, ob da nicht das Flair über Bord geht, aber ich werde die Entwicklung verfolgen. Allerdings ahne ich böses


----------



## Reisend-In-Blei (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

WOW, ich freue mich wie Bolle 
Sehe ich da wirklich Boote auf den Screenshots? Absolut abgefahren wäre es doch, wenn man erst durch Handel seine Stadt aufbauen muss, und anschließend - statt mit Pötten übers Meer zu schippern - neue Rohstoffquellen per Raumschiff auf Planeten zu erschließen, und mit außerirdischen Völkern Handel treiben kann 

Go Related - ich bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen


----------



## TobiasHome (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*



Reisend-In-Blei schrieb:


> WOW, ich freue mich wie Bolle
> Sehe ich da wirklich Boote auf den Screenshots? Absolut abgefahren wäre es doch, wenn man erst durch Handel seine Stadt aufbauen muss, und anschließend - statt mit Pötten übers Meer zu schippern - neue Rohstoffquellen per Raumschiff auf Planeten zu erschließen, und mit außerirdischen Völkern Handel treiben kann
> 
> Go Related - ich bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen


hm ... ich schätze mal, dass man auf der Erde bleiben wird. Was ich persönlich auch besser fände als Interaktion mit außerirdischen Fraktionen.

Aber bedingt durch den gestiegenden Meerespiegel wird es wohl wieder eine Inselwelt geben, und kein Festland. Was ich absolut als wichtig erachte. Anno auf dem Festland anstatt in einer Inselwelt wäre nicht Anno.

Imo werden also die Komponenten Schiffe & Seehandel wie immer eine bedeutende Rolle spielen. Bloß diesmal halt mit moderneren Schiffen. Diesbezüglich trauere ich dann aber ein wenig den guten, alten, hölzernen Segelschiffen hinterher.


----------



## Reisend-In-Blei (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

Du hast sicherlich recht, dass es schade um die Holzschiffe ist - nur irgendwann ist nun mal das beste Genre ausgelutscht, und dann muss ein neues Setting her. Viele Epochen bleiben ja in der Menschheitsgeschichte nicht mehr übrig. Und bei der Befragung bei 1404 fande ich dieses Szenario noch am interessantesten.
Nein. Ich denke, Related Designs macht das schon richtig. Wie man ja bereits lesen durfte sind sofort die ersten verärgerten Spieler aufgetaucht, aber ich freue mich über neue Entwicklungen - so lange der Kern von Anno erhalten bleibt. Wie war das noch mit dem Omlett und den Eiern? Es wird immer Menschen geben, die mit einer Fortführung nicht zu frieden sind - siehe Anno 1404: "Wie, man kann nicht mehr ALLE Bürger in den Adelsstand bringen?!" 

Wie gesagt: ich freue mich drauf, und falls Related Designs nach Wünschen fragt: ich will per Raumschiff in einer Galaxie handel treiben, oder in einem Asteroidengürtel von Felsbrocken zu Felsbrocken "gondeln" und Handel treiben, auf Aliens treffen etc


----------



## The_Final (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*



TobiasHome schrieb:


> Imo werden also die Komponenten Schiffe & Seehandel wie immer eine bedeutende Rolle spielen. Bloß diesmal halt mit moderneren Schiffen. Diesbezüglich trauere ich dann aber ein wenig den guten, alten, hölzernen Segelschiffen hinterher.


Wozu Segelschiffe, wenn man Atom-U-Boote und Flugzeugträger haben kann?  Ich finde die Idee von einem Anno in der Zukunft ganz interessant. Besiedelung des Weltraumes oder Kontakt mit Aliens fände ich aber nicht sonderlich gut, zum einen passt das einfach nicht richtig zu Anno, zum anderen halte ich das 2070 noch für unrealistisch.


----------



## shirib (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*



Natone schrieb:


> Nein! Nein Nein! Ich als Annoholic erster Stunde muss sagen! Neiiiiin! Das ist kein Anno! Ich will Holzschiffe die friedlich über´s Meer dümpeln und Möwengekreische, statt Science-Fiction-Gedöns! Jeder Ego-Shooter ist SF! Nein! Das glaube ich nicht! Das ist ein Scherz! DAS IST KEIN ANNO!


So sehe ich das auch! Ein Anno in der Zukunft kann ich mir absolut nicht vorstellen.


----------



## MrBigX (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

Anno in der Zukunft? So richtig vorstellen kann ich mir das ja nicht. Na mal sehn wie das Ergebnis aussieht.


----------



## HMCpretender (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

Wie? Was? Neues wagen? um Gottes Willen, dass könnte die Fans verschrecken! Wir brauchen altbewährtes: billig produziert, jedes Jahr ne neue Folge, bis es den Spielern oben raus kommt. Jawohl, der letzte Penny muss gemolken werden, und wenn sie um Gnade flehen, kommt noch der Download-Content!


----------



## Tchort666 (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

Ich konnte bisher mit Anno nicht viel anfangen, aber das SciFi - Setting schaut interessant aus. Ich denke mal, einen Blick ist es auf jedenfall wert.


----------



## dontkillme33 (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

Hab fast einen Schock gekriegt, als ich diesen Artikel entdeckt hab! Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das so gut funktioniert, Anno in die Zukunft zu verlagern, aber langsam wärs sowieso eng geworden mit den Jahreszahlen... Ich bin mal optimistisch und vertraue den Experten von Blue Byte und Related Designs, wenn sie sich auch nur grob an Anno 1404 halten, kanns ja nur gut werden.


----------



## dangee (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

Hui: Skepsis...

 hab alle Teile ausgiebig gespielt und fand (eigentlich) alle super! -> Da haben sich die Entwickler ein dickes Vertrauenspolster aufgebaut und somit bin ich mir sicher, dass sie einen weiteren Titel mit altbekannten hochkarätigen Spielspaß schmieden werden, über dem Feuer von neuer Innovation und Setting!


----------



## Cornholio04 (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

Also ist es wirklich wahr. Wie schon Anfangs erwähnt, ich finde es sehr interessant diesen Schritt zu gehen. Und ich denke nicht, dass da so viel vom ursprünglichen Anno-Feeling abhanden kommen muss. Es ist halt nun modern, mit entsprechenden Ressourcen, Technologien und Problemen. Ich finde es alles in allem eine tolle Idee, weil einfach wieder ein Anno hätte ich nicht wirklich gebraucht. Ich spiele immernoch sehr gerne Venedig, macht sehr viel laune, aber ein neues Setting für einen neuen Teil heiße ich willkommen.


----------



## DrKuki (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

Das ist nicht UBIs Ernst?! Das ist doch ein schlechter Scherz............
Die nächste Spielreihe, die die Franzosen zerstören, sehr schade und typisch.


----------



## stawacz (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

also ich finds sehr interessant,und werds mir sicher anschauen,,was mir aber so auffällt is,wenn man die entwicklung der letzten 30-40 jahre so betrachtet,da haben die leute auch gedacht"mensch 2010 fliegen alle mit untertassen durch die gegend" haha und jetzt,,is im grunde alles beim alten,,ich geh sogar so weit und sage das es 2070 auch nich sooo groß anders is als heute  

die screens sehen ziemlich"abgespaced" aus,,dat müsste demnach eigentlich 2170 sein


----------



## willkeinen (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

Sieht interessant aus, aber Hauptsache die Zahl ergibt in der Quersumme 9


----------



## Anubis1 (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

Als ich die Überschrift gelesen habe, dachte ich zuerst an einen verspäteten Aprilscherz. Entsprechend groß war dann der Schock als sie sich tatsächlich als real entpuppt hat...

Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass die Screenshots überraschend stimmig aussehen und das Ganze ja mal ein erfrischend innovativer Schritt ist. Meiner Meinung nach genau das, was die Anno-Reihe jetzt nötig hat.

Der letzte Teil war zwar wieder großes Kino, aber unterschwellig schwang bei mir doch so ein gewisses Gefühl mit, dass das Setting langsam ausgelutscht ist. Der Orient war zwar ohne Zweifel eine Bereicherung, aber innovativ geht trotzdem anders...nämlich so!

Ein sehr mutiger Schritt, insbesondere mit einem so altehrwürdigen Franchise wie Anno. Nichtsdestotrotz aber genau der richtige Impuls zur richtigen Zeit. Danke dafür Ubi!


----------



## krabby1208 (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

Das gefällt mir gar nicht  
Ein wesentlicher Bestandteil der Serie waren die historischen Szenarien und die werden jetzt komplett rausgenommen.
Ich will nicht so ein Anno. Stand jetzt werde ich dieses Anno nicht kaufen, dabei hab ich jeden Teil davor lang und ausführlich gespielt.


----------



## Loron (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

Auf mich wirkt das wie ein verspätetet Aprilscherz.


----------



## Skypi (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

Da kauf ich mir lieber den Öko-Simulator um 18,99 -.-

"Wissenschaftler" haben gesagt, das es in 100 Jahren 2 grad wärmer sein wird. Absolut NIEMAND kann mir sagen, dass wir bis 2070 Veränderungen spüren werden


----------



## Reisend-In-Blei (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*



Skypi schrieb:


> Da kauf ich mir lieber den Öko-Simulator um 18,99 -.-
> 
> "Wissenschaftler" haben gesagt, das es in 100 Jahren 2 grad wärmer sein wird. Absolut NIEMAND kann mir sagen, dass wir bis 2070 Veränderungen spüren werden


Na nun reg dich mal ab, oder bist du wirklich der meinung, dass ein gutes Spiel realitätsnah sein muss?


----------



## Spassbremse (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*



stawacz schrieb:


> also ich finds sehr interessant,und werds mir sicher anschauen,,was mir aber so auffällt is,wenn man die entwicklung der letzten 30-40 jahre so betrachtet,da haben die leute auch gedacht"mensch 2010 fliegen alle mit untertassen durch die gegend" haha und jetzt,,is im grunde alles beim alten,,ich geh sogar so weit und sage das es 2070 auch nich sooo groß anders is als heute


Da möchte ich dagegen halten. 

Vielleicht nimmt man Veränderungen nicht bewußt war, wenn man selbst "mitten drin" ist, aber gerade das 20. Jahrhundert ist ein Beispiel dafür, wie rasant sich die Welt respektive die menschliche Gesellschaft wandelt, und das alleine in den letzten 50 Jahren. Und das in so ziemlich jedem Bereich, sei es Medizin (Breitbandimpfstoffe, Antibiotika), Verkehr (Flugzeuge, Hochgeschwindigkeitszüge, etc.), Energie (Ja, auch leider Atomkraft), Kommunikation und Unterhaltung (TV, (Mobil)telefon, Computer, Internet, etc.).
Die Liste ließe sich noch stark erweitern.

Und ständig kommen neue Technologien hinzu, die z.T. von der breiten Öffentlichkeit noch gar nicht wahrgenommen bzw. als Science-Fiction abgetan werden, weil sie bis jetzt erst als Prototypen in Labors existieren und noch nicht den Weg in den (Massen)markt gefunden haben, das geht von sog. "Smart Materials" (z.B. sich selbst "heilende" Panzerungen), über selbstständig fahrende Autos bis hin zu kybernetischen Körperprothesen.


Und übrigens: Fliegende Untertassen gibt's doch längst, nur haben sich diese noch nicht durchgesetzt (ich bezweifle, dass sie das überhaupt werden), bzw. sind wohl zu teuer für den normalen Verbraucher:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2bdd4Jt_rBE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




www.moller.com/index.php


----------



## Reisend-In-Blei (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

Leute, nun regt euch doch mal ab .... es sind 4 (!!) Screenshots, und schon geht die Welt unter. Aber sonst gehts euch gut? *dummausderwäscheguck*
Absolut niemand wird sagen, dass ein gutes Spiel was mit der Realität zu tun haben muss. un vor allem sind diese dummen Kommentare in Richtung Klimakatastrophe doch echt daneben ... oder rechnet einfach mal durch, wieviel CO2 bei der Herstellung eurer Rechnerkomponenten und den Betrieb der Rechner produziert - mal abgesehen von diesem geschafel, was so unqualifiziert in die Welt gesetzt wird *leitangefressenist*


----------



## Lecker (5. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

Als ich den Artikel gelesen habe, musste ich auch mehrmals auf das Datum schauen. 3 Tage nach dem 1. April. Hmm. Irgendwie muss ich mich wohl erst mal an das neue Setting gewöhnen.


----------



## Hawkins (5. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

Hab das auch erst für 'nen verspäteten Aprilscherz gehalten. Ein Zukunfts-Anno geht ja mal garnicht. Ein Game mit dem Setting können sie ja gern herausbringen, aber es sollte dann nicht mehr Anno heißen. Den Franchise Namen für so etwas herzugeben nur um bessere Verkäufe zu erzielen find ich sehr schade.


----------



## z3ro22 (5. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

@Spassbremse befasse dich mit dem thema untertasse mal richtig es hat nichts mit zu teuer zutun sonder eher das man nicht weiß wie man die dinge stabil fliegen soll.

da es keine beweisen gibt das dass militär die chance hatte anti gravitations technik zu nutzen ist es eher unpraktisch. für interstelare reisen würde sich eine runde form aber besser machen das stand mal in einem nasa artikel bis eher 2 wochen später einfach verschwand.

ob die nasa solche technik hat (bzw das militär wissen wohl nur die leute selber die evtl daran arbeiten.)

fakt es es gibt schon eigenartige sichtungen weltweit.

das mit der flut katasrophe finde ich nicht mal so falsch wäre ja nicht die erste sinnflut die es in wirklichkeit gab.

viel schlimmer finde ich das irgendwie alles immer auf den weltuntergang zu geht.

da die erdachse immer weiter kippt was man am mond gut sehen kann muss man sagen das die nächste sinnflut vlt nicht mal so weit weg ist.mich wundert schon das die russen bis 2012 18000 bunker gebaut haben wollen gegen strahlung etc oder die amis mit ihren dumbs und die schweiz mit bunkers tiefe bunkers nicht vergleichbar mit deutsche 2 weltkreigs bunker.im falle einer solchen katastrophe wären wir deutsche einfach weg.

ein bissl verschwörungs theorie gott erschuff die welt in 6 tagen neu denkt mal drüber nach


----------



## Lurelein (5. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*



Hawkins schrieb:


> Hab das auch erst für 'nen verspäteten Aprilscherz gehalten. Ein Zukunfts-Anno geht ja mal garnicht. Ein Game mit dem Setting können sie ja gern herausbringen, aber es sollte dann nicht mehr Anno heißen. Den Franchise Namen für so etwas herzugeben nur um bessere Verkäufe zu erzielen find ich sehr schade.


Warum steht Anno für Vergangenheit??? Das irgendwann mal ein Zukunft Szenario oder Gegenwart kommt war doch klar, das haben die Entwickler selber auch schon mal gesagt.
Ein weiteres Anno 15xx wär auch langweilig geworden. Abwechslung muss sein und ich finde es genial!


----------



## blaCk-SourCe (5. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

kein interesse


----------



## Cahin (5. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

Dass es Intelligenzbolzen gibt, die den Begriff "Anno" mit einem in der Vergangenheit angesiedeltem Jahr verwechseln täuscht über die Tatsache nicht hinweg, dass der Name absolut passend für das Setting gewählt ist. Ich finde es spannend endlich mal ein Anno Spiel spielen zu dürfen, welches nicht nur wieder einen warmen Aufguss des Original-Annos darstellt.

Das einzige, was ich aber befürchte, ist wohl, dass im Grunde nur Gebäudeskins auf uns zukommen. Sprich: Der Marktplatz wird zum Citycenter, das Bürgerhaus zum Wohntower, der Rübenbauer zur Biofarm und die Obstplantage zum Biokraftwerk. Das wäre dann schon arg billig. Leider bekräftigen die bisher gezeigten Screenshots diese Befürchtung schon etwas. Besonders der Hafenshot erinnert schon arg an das Hafensystem aus dem letzten Anno.


----------



## Mathdestruction (5. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

Uii! Also das ist für mich eine positive Überraschung! 2070 klingt super, nicht übertrieben fern aber weit genug in der Zukunft fürn tolles Future feeling


----------



## Enisra (5. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*



z3ro22 schrieb:


> @Spassbremse befasse dich mit dem thema untertasse mal richtig es hat nichts mit zu teuer zutun sonder eher das man nicht weiß wie man die dinge stabil fliegen soll.
> 
> da es keine beweisen gibt das dass militär die chance hatte anti gravitations technik zu nutzen ist es eher unpraktisch. für interstelare reisen würde sich eine runde form aber besser machen das stand mal in einem nasa artikel bis eher 2 wochen später einfach verschwand.
> 
> ...


hm ja ne
Fakten . . .

Also wenn der Quatsch mit der Erdachse auf der gleichen Seite stand wie mit der Antigravitation kann das nur in die Kategorie wie "Entführung durch Außerirdische" fallen, denn es ist ja total Logisch das Aliens über einen FTL Antrieb verfügen um Mehrere Parsec in einer annehmbaren Zeit zu überbrücken, dafür aber einen Medizintechnik haben, bei der sich selbst ein Feldscher mit grausen abwendet 

Ja ne, die Erdachse kippt und das kann man am Mond sehen, alles klar, natürlich, deswegen ist auch der Polarstern nicht mehr der nördl. Himmelpol?


----------



## Rabowke (5. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

Ich bin auch etwas skeptisch was das Szenario angeht. Ich persönliche hätte mit dem 18. oder 19. Jahrhundert gerechnet, als Aufhänger event. die industrielle Revolution.

Diese Thematik hätte man sehr gut in einer WiSim umsetzen können, z.B. als Upgrade bestehender Produktionstellen etc.pp.

Zukunft ... schauen wir mal & lass uns überraschen.


----------



## kornhill (5. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

Ich besitze seit Anno 1602 alle Anno Teile, und auch noch einen grossen Teil der Addons. Mein erster Gedanke war. 

AWESOME!!! Ich freu mich drauf! Wie geil ist das denn? Ausserdem haben sie mit dem letzten Ableger, so gute Arbeit geleistet, das es wirklich schwer wäre, sich im gleichen Setting noch einmal merkbar zu steigern!


----------



## xdave78 (5. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

Wuaa! Ist ja geil! Ich spiel zwar immernoch 1404 und hatte auch beide Vorgänger, aber ich hab mich gefragt, wie lang die das Mittelalter noch auslutschen können, ohne dass es anödet. Das Setting in der Zukunft bietet doch echt super Chancen. Man hätte zwar auch in die Antike gehen können, aber das wär dann so Caesar-mässig gewesen. 2070 ftw! Ich freu mich druff!


----------



## Spassbremse (5. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*



z3ro22 schrieb:


> @Spassbremse befasse dich mit dem thema untertasse mal richtig es hat nichts mit zu teuer zutun sonder eher das man nicht weiß wie man die dinge stabil fliegen soll.


Hätte ich die "fliegende Untertasse" in meinem Beitrag einmal besser in Anführungszeichen gesetzt, dann hättest Du es wahrscheinlich verstanden.


----------



## Soulja110 (5. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

geile idee. der wechsel in die moderne war mehr als nötig.


----------



## AjantisII (5. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

mutige Idee 
find ich gut


----------



## nikiburstr8x (5. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

Wenn das Ding kommt, dann ... mir fehlen grad die Worte  ... das wär echt genial. :o
Wenn es jetzt noch turn-based wäre ...  Aber Echtzeit geht ja auch noch, wenn der Schwerpunkt auf Aufbau liegt.


----------



## Sheggo (5. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

warte ich schon lange drauf! hoffe das wird gescheit umgesetzt


----------



## Amanra (5. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

Das ist sowas von genial... ist gewissermaßen schon gekauft )


----------



## Bofrostmann1860 (5. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*



Cahin schrieb:


> Dass es Intelligenzbolzen gibt, die den Begriff "Anno" mit einem in der Vergangenheit angesiedeltem Jahr verwechseln täuscht über die Tatsache nicht hinweg, dass der Name absolut passend für das Setting gewählt ist. Ich finde es spannend endlich mal ein Anno Spiel spielen zu dürfen, welches nicht nur wieder einen warmen Aufguss des Original-Annos darstellt.
> 
> Das einzige, was ich aber befürchte, ist wohl, dass im Grunde nur Gebäudeskins auf uns zukommen. Sprich: Der Marktplatz wird zum Citycenter, das Bürgerhaus zum Wohntower, der Rübenbauer zur Biofarm und die Obstplantage zum Biokraftwerk. Das wäre dann schon arg billig. Leider bekräftigen die bisher gezeigten Screenshots diese Befürchtung schon etwas. Besonders der Hafenshot erinnert schon arg an das Hafensystem aus dem letzten Anno.



Genau das befürchte ich auch. Mein erster Gedanke war auch "Awesome!", aber als ich die Bilder angeschaut hatte und ein bisschen drüber nachgedacht habe, keimte auch in mir die Befürchtung auf, wir erhalten ein 1404 mit neuen Gebäudenamen und Designs.

Das einzige was ich mir in diesem Szenario nicht vorstellen kann, ist die Mechanik mit dem Orient. Oder meinen sie das, wenn sie von 2 Fraktionen sprechen? Ich fand den Orient in 1404 ne tolle Idee und würde gern sowas in der Art nochmal haben.


----------



## Martinroessler (5. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*



nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Wenn es jetzt noch turn-based wäre ...


 hoffentlich nicht   ne, also Anno steht schon für Echtzeit - da wird sicherlich nix geändert


----------



## Rabowke (5. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

Turn-Based ... bitte nicht bei Anno. 

Aber ein schönes Battle Isle oder History Line wär mal wieder spitze, was hab ich die Teile damals gern gespielt, vorallem HL gegeneinander an einem PC mit Split-Screen.

Haaaaaach ja ...


----------



## TobiasHome (5. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*



nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> ... jetzt noch turn-based wäre ...





Rabowke schrieb:


> Turn-Based ...


Könnt ihr nicht "rundenbasiert" sagen? ... das klingt doch auch vernünftig. Der fortschreitende Anglizismus geht mir langsam auf den Keks.     
Klar, dass es für manche Begriffe einfach kein vernünftiges deutsches Wort gibt, bspw. für Shooter oder split-screen (Schießer?  Spalt-Bildschirm?  ).
Aber an dem Wort "rundenbasiert" gibt es doch nichts auszusetzen; und es wird (soweit ich weiß) auch üblicherweise verwendet.


----------



## T8uNd3r5toRm (5. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*



Bofrostmann1860 schrieb:


> Cahin schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Dass es Intelligenzbolzen gibt, die den Begriff "Anno" mit einem in der Vergangenheit angesiedeltem Jahr verwechseln täuscht über die Tatsache nicht hinweg, dass der Name absolut passend für das Setting gewählt ist. Ich finde es spannend endlich mal ein Anno Spiel spielen zu dürfen, welches nicht nur wieder einen warmen Aufguss des Original-Annos darstellt.
> ...


ich stelle mir die 2 fraktionen eher als mögliche spielweise vor. die eine raffgierig und umweltzerstörend und somit kurzsichtig, die andere basierend auf langfristigkeit. und da hoffe ich kommt die größte neuerung im annosystem.
bin aber generell vom mut zur veränderung begeistert. ich hoffe auch dass die konsequenzen auf die umwelt sehr gut umgesetzt werden und die welt sich wirklich verändert.


----------



## Rabowke (5. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*



TobiasHome schrieb:


> Der fortschreitende Anglizismus geht mir langsam auf den Keks.


stop whining please!

God damn, ... ich meine, Entschuldigung bitte.





> Klar, dass es für manche Begriffe einfach kein vernünftiges deutsches Wort gibt, bspw. für Shooter oder split-screen (Schießer?  Spalt-Bildschirm?  ).
> Aber an dem Wort "rundenbasiert" gibt es doch nichts auszusetzen; und es wird (soweit ich weiß) auch üblicherweise verwendet.


Von meinem kleinen "Spass" weiter oben mal abgesehen: du hast in Teilen recht. Rundenbasiert ist ein gängiges Wort, aber es gibt nun mal Leute, die bei Spielen und Medien eher die engl. Version bevorzugen.

Spiele die meisten Spiele in Englisch ( z.B. auch WoW ), schaue Serien in der OV und gehe sooft es geht ins Cinestar Original hier in Berlin, wo nur OV Filme laufen.

In einer globalen Welt wo es kaum "Schranken" gibt, dem Internet sei dank, ist und bleibt Englisch die Weltsprache schlechthin.


----------



## kornhill (5. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario - Screenshots und Umfrage*

Das Spiel könnt ihr gleich in die Most Wanted Liste der BÄM aufnehmen wenn es wirklich diesen Winter kommen soll. Da freu ich mich wirklich drauf!


----------



## Mandavar (5. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario - Screenshots und Umfrage*

Freu mich RIESIG drauf! Anno hab ich immer gemocht. Das Team hat zwei mal bewiesen, dass es was kann! Sci-Fi mag ich sowiso. Da kann nichts schief gehen.


----------



## Sheggo (5. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario - Screenshots und Umfrage*

hmm die Antwortmöglichkeiten finde ich seltsam. ein "tolles, frisches Szenario" ist es nicht, da es viele Zukunftsspiele gibt. ob es ein "nachvollziehbarer Schritt in die richtige Richtung" ist wird sich zeigen, wie das Spiel aussieht, wenns fertig ist.

trotzdem finde ich den Weg gut und freue mich sehr drauf!


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (5. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario - Screenshots und Umfrage*



kornhill schrieb:


> Das Spiel könnt ihr gleich in die Most Wanted Liste der BÄM aufnehmen wenn es wirklich diesen Winter kommen soll. Da freu ich mich wirklich drauf!


Ist drin. Danke für den Hinweis.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## LostHero (5. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario - Screenshots und Umfrage*

hmm ich fand das "mittelalterliche" setting von anno eigendlich immer mit als kernelement von anno. weiß noch nicht, was ich von diesem futursetting halten soll. 
passt aber vermutlich recht gut in die in den letzen jahren und vor allem aktuell passierenden ereignisse der welt die sich eben um genau diese problematik drehen.

aber wenn ich in ann 2070 mit atombomben um mich werfen kann bekommts von mir ein klares fail.


----------



## Herbboy (5. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

Ich werd es mir definitiv holen, wenn es vom Prinzip wie die "alten" Annos ist und bei der Umsetzung kein Mist gebaut wird   Schön fänd ich auch Features wie zB Nahverkehrssystem, Polizei usw., also dass man nicht einfach nur Häuser + Feuerwache + Kneipe baut. Natürlich nicht so intensiv wie bei SimCity oder gar mit Routenplanung für die Busse usw., aber ein bisschen sollte mit dabei sein.


Jetzt wär die Frage, welche Warenketten es noch gibt. Nett wäre zB eine Insel mit einem gestrandeten Schiff voller Nerds, so dass die Insel die Ressource "Nerds" anthält. Wer an dieser Insel dann ein "Kontor" baut, kann mit den Nerds tolle Computerspiele herstellen


----------



## Enisra (5. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich werd es mir definitiv holen, wenn es vom Prinzip wie die "alten" Annos ist und bei der Umsetzung kein Mist gebaut wird   Schön fänd ich auch Features wie zB Nahverkehrssystem, Polizei usw., also dass man nicht einfach nur Häuser + Feuerwache + Kneipe baut. Natürlich nicht so intensiv wie bei SimCity oder gar mit Routenplanung für die Busse usw., aber ein bisschen sollte mit dabei sein.
> 
> 
> Jetzt wär die Frage, welche Warenketten es noch gibt. Nett wäre zB eine Insel mit einem gestrandeten Schiff voller Nerds, so dass die Insel die Ressource "Nerds" anthält. Wer an dieser Insel dann ein "Kontor" baut, kann mit den Nerds tolle Computerspiele herstellen


Nein, besser, so neben Süßigkeiten gibt es noch den Faktor Computerspiele, dessen Herstellung Pizzas und Kaffees verbraucht und am Ende kommt ein Anno bei raus


----------



## CaptainCock (5. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario - Screenshots und Umfrage*

Werd ich mir bestimmt holen, hab schon gedacht Related ist zu dem gleichen Schicksal wie Bluebyte verdammt: Jedes jahr ein Graphikupdate des Vorgängers zu liefern.


Find ich einen sehr guten Schritt. Ne schöne Marktniche. Allerdings glaub ich kaum das es wie viele hier sagen, wie Simcity wird, da der Handel/Diplomatie und Militär schon immer Markenzeichen der Anno Marke war, während Simcity ein reiner Städtesimulator ist.


Die Graphik ist wirklich hübsch, um ehrlich zu sein fällt mir kein einziges RTS ein das mehr bietet. Sehr gute Mischung aus realitischer Industrie und Stillisierung.


----------



## Amanra (5. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario - Screenshots und Umfrage*

Ich schmeiß mich weg - Computerspiele als essentielle Ware für den Stufenaufstieg! Das wird sicher eingebaut werden  )

Im übrigen scheint mir anhand der paar Screenshots, dass die Grafik bei Anno 2070 "realistischer" wird. Nicht so disneymäßig wie bei den Vorgängern, ein Stil der mich persönlich auch etwas gestört hatte.


----------



## neosix123 (5. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario - Screenshots und Umfrage*

wie wärs denn erstmal mit der Gegenwart?!?!?


----------



## TobiasHome (5. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario - Screenshots und Umfrage*



neosix123 schrieb:


> wie wärs denn erstmal mit der Gegenwart?!?!?


Ja das hab ich mir auch schon so gedacht ... wenn dieses Setting im 6. Teil kommt, dann müsste das ja Anno 2016 sein. Das passt mit der Quersumme und von der Zeit her ists auch prima. Denn der 6. Teil wird dann sicher so um 2013/2014 rum kommen 
Aber nach der Zukunft würde ich persönlich dann schon wieder eher die Vergangenheit bevorzugen. Industrielle Revolution und Antike sind ja auch gute Settings für Anno.


----------



## Risen3197 (5. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario - Screenshots und Umfrage*

ich finds etwas entäuschend ich hette ein anno aus der industrielle revolotion zwischen 1820 - 1890 gewünscht denn ich denke anno war bis jetz in der vergangenheit u. sollte auch immer in der vergangenheit bleiben aber mal sehen wie es so ist


----------



## EstefanGuardiaWimmer (5. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario - Screenshots und Umfrage*

warscheinlich wird es eine entäuschung wie für mich Battlefield 2142


----------



## Provyder (5. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario - Update: Umfrage-Zwischenstand*

Ich finds super. Vielleicht ist der Kopierschutz bis dahin ja auch verschwunden.


----------



## ViktorEippert (5. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario - Screenshots und Umfrage*



TobiasHome schrieb:


> neosix123 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > wie wärs denn erstmal mit der Gegenwart?!?!?
> ...


Wenn man sich die Zeitsprünge der bisherigen Teile ansieht (1602->1503->1701->1404) ist es ja sogar recht naheliegend, dass nach Anno 2070 womöglich ein Anno 1800 (mit einem Setting zur Industriellen Revolution) kommt. 
2016 würde allerdings nicht mehr in das Prinzip passen, weil das 21. Jahrhundert mit 2070 bereits abgedeckt ist. Und da 19xx dank seiner Quersumme ausscheidet, wird das mit der Neuzeit eher nix. Finde ich persönlich aber auch nicht weiter tragisch. Je näher das Setting an die Realität rückt, desto mehr verliert es für mich irgendwie an Reiz.


----------



## porsch1990 (5. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario - Update: Umfrage-Zwischenstand*

des wird bestimmt lustig


----------



## KrischanLP (5. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario - Update: Umfrage-Zwischenstand*

Ich finde nur dass der Name dann nicht mehr Programm ist. "Anno" steht doch für etwas vergangenes und nicht "Damals 2070 ..."


----------



## Loron (5. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario - Update: Umfrage-Zwischenstand*



KrischanLP schrieb:


> Ich finde nur dass der Name dann nicht mehr Programm ist. "Anno" steht doch für etwas vergangenes und nicht "Damals 2070 ..."


Falsch. Anno ist lateinisch und bedeutet einfach nur "im Jahre". Das hat nicht mit damals oder Vergangenheit zu tuen. Ante würde die Vergangenheit sein.


"_Anno Domini Nostri Iesu Christi" = _„im Jahre unseres Herrn Jesust Christus"
"_ante Christum natum" = _„vor Christus"


*AD* „nach Christus“ (n. Chr.) oder „nach unserer/der Zeitenwende“ (u. Z., n. d. Z.)
zum Beispiel entspricht 9 AD der Angabe 9 n. Chr. bzw. 9 n. u. Z.
*AC* „vor Christus“ (v. Chr.) oder „vor unserer/der Zeitenwende“ (v. u. Z., v. d. Z.)
312 AC entspricht somit 312 v. Chr. bzw. 312 v. u. Z.


----------



## Mentor501 (6. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario - Update: Umfrage-Zwischenstand*



Provyder schrieb:


> Ich finds super. Vielleicht ist der Kopierschutz bis dahin ja auch verschwunden.


Man muss dem Anno Kopierschutz immerhin attestieren, dass er besser funktioniert als bei den meisten anderen Spielen.
Bis heute scheint es nicht einfach zu sein an eine Fehlerfreie Crackversion von 1701 zu kommen.
Wenn ich dann manchmal einen Bekannten beim Spielen beobachte und der immer und immer wieder die Meldung bekommt er solle seine Schiffe gefälligst aus sämtlichen Häfen entfernen o.Ä., kann ich nicht anders als zu denken:  "  Hättest du dir das Spiel gekauft müsstest du diesen Scheiß nicht ertragen!" 

Erinnert mich irgendwie ein wenig an die Crackversion von GTA4 von der es so viele Videos auf YT gibt.
Die Leute steigen in ein Auto und die Kamera hört nicht auf hoch und runter zu wippen, klasse!    "

Ja es gibt Gründe sich über die Kopierschutzmaßnahmen einiger Puplisher zu ärgern, aber ich tue es trotzdem nicht.
Trauriger-Weise haben sie nun mal allen Grund dazu.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (6. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*



TobiasHome schrieb:


> nikiburstr8x schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ... jetzt noch turn-based wäre ...
> ...


Es klingt einfach cooler als rundenbasiert, deswegen verwende ich auch immer häufiger derlei Anglizismus. RTS ist indes kürzer als Echtzeitstrategie und es weiss trotzdem jeder, was gemeint ist, nur mal so als Beispiel.

Hach, Englisch und Deutsch zu mixen ist schön und in unserem Metier (=Zocken) durchaus üblich.


----------



## N7ghty (6. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario - Update: Umfrage-Zwischenstand*



Loron schrieb:


> KrischanLP schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich finde nur dass der Name dann nicht mehr Programm ist. "Anno" steht doch für etwas vergangenes und nicht "Damals 2070 ..."
> ...


   Streeeeeeeeeeeber


----------



## Mothman (6. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*



nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> TobiasHome schrieb:
> 
> 
> > nikiburstr8x schrieb:
> ...


Genau. TBS und RTS sind zwei feststehende Begriffe/Abkürzungen aus der "Games-Welt". Schon seit ich Games zocke .... das ist quasi ein "Anglizismus", der schon immer da war. Es wäre also eher "unnatürlich" dazu auf einmal "rundenbasiert" zu sagen. 

Wobei ich beide Begriffe verwende.


----------



## VileThings (6. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Von meinem kleinen "Spass" weiter oben mal abgesehen: du hast in Teilen recht. Rundenbasiert ist ein gängiges Wort, aber es gibt nun mal Leute, die bei Spielen und Medien eher die engl. Version bevorzugen.
> 
> Spiele die meisten Spiele in Englisch ( z.B. auch WoW ), schaue Serien in der OV und gehe sooft es geht ins Cinestar Original hier in Berlin, wo nur OV Filme laufen.
> 
> In einer globalen Welt wo es kaum "Schranken" gibt, dem Internet sei dank, ist und bleibt Englisch die Weltsprache schlechthin.


Ich halte es selber auch so. Wann immer mögliche schaue ich Serien und Filme im O-Ton, primär weil bei der Übersetzung eben doch viel verloren geht. Vor allem im Spiele-Bereich, z.B. in Diskussionsforen oder in Neuigkeiten auf Spieleseiten gibt aber oft unnötige Anglizismen, bei denen ich jedemal innerlich zusammenzucken muss (z.B. Gamer statt Spieler).

Ich bin beileibe kein Feind der englischen Sprache und finde Vereine und Gesellschaften, die auf Teufel komm raus Alternativen für englische Begriffe in der deutschen Sprache einführen wollen, einfach nur albern. Wenn es aber gängige, deutsche Begriffe gibt und man dann einfach das Englische Wort verwendet, weil es angeblich "cooler" oder "hipper" ist, dann habe ich da was gegen.


----------



## Enisra (6. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

naja
so gerade bei Computer-Dingen ist das ja einfach so, das es die Sachen halt früher oft nur auf Englisch gab und man die dann halt auch so übernommen hat
Aber naja, mal ehrlich, wer sich bei PC-Begriffen über Anglizismen aufregt, der schaut auch neidisch auf Frankreich, da wurde offiziell auch Email eingefranzösicht

Mal ab davon denke ich das diese peinlichen Hüter der deutschen Sprache irgendwie nicht sonderlich viel Ahnung von der Selbigen haben, denn immerhin ist die doch voll von Fachbegriffen, z.B. der halbe Finanzsektor ist voll von Italienischen Vokabeln und wo keiner eine Spieletastertur an, eine Bild- und Klangkarte in seinem Persönlichen Rechner hat, so hat auch keiner eine Kreisrechnung bei seiner Bank


----------



## BlackP88 (6. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

90% stehen dem Setting schonmal nicht von Grund auf negativ gegenüber, um die Skeptiker mach ich mir bei Anno auch keine Sorgen, die haben immer gute Arbeit geleistet.
Ich hatte aber auch eher mit einem Anno 1800 gerechnet, eventuell noch Anno 1305, wobei ich mich da gefragt hätte, wie das umgesetzt werden könnte.

Ich freu mich jedenfalls auf den frischen Wind in der Serie und bin froh, das die, die sagen Anno gehört in die Vergangenheit, nicht an den Hebeln bei diesem Spiel sitzen


----------



## TobiasHome (6. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

Ich bin kein Feind der englischen Sprache; ich verwende sie täglich, da ich Informatik studiere. Ich bin auch keiner, der versucht, zwangsweise englische Begriffe durch deutsche zu ersetzen.

Aber genauso finde ich es sinnlos, für übliche deutsche Begriffe mal eben englische Begriffe zu verwenden, nur weil es "cooler" klingt. Und "rundenbasiert" (nur mal als Beispiel; es gibt ja noch viele andere Wörter) zähle ich dazu.

Bei den Spielegenres kann ich es ja noch nachvollziehen, mit RTS, RPG, MMORPG, Ego-Shooter usw.

Aber wie gesagt, zwangsweise englische Begriffe statt üblicher deutscher zu verwenden, weil es cool ist oder weil mal meint somit zur Globalisierung beizutragen, ist imo genauso falsch, wie zwangsweise deutsche Begriffe anstatt üblicher englischer zu verwenden.

Und noch was: Sich Filme im (meist englischen) OT anzuhören oder Spiele im OT zu spielen, hat nichts mit Anglizismus zu tun und handhabe ich selbst auch ab und zu so (z.B. Zurück in die Zukunft, sowohl Film als auch Spiel).


----------



## doomkeeper (6. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario - Screenshots und Umfrage*



Risen3197 schrieb:


> ich finds etwas entäuschend ich hette ein anno aus der industrielle revolotion zwischen 1820 - 1890 gewünscht denn ich denke anno war bis jetz in der vergangenheit u. sollte auch immer in der vergangenheit bleiben aber mal sehen wie es so ist


ist revoLotion ein neues produkt gegen pickel?        
made my day     

zum spiel. find ich super dass sie sich trauen ein völlig neues szenario durchzusetzen.
war mal lange überfällig bei dem gefühlten 25.teil von anno.

mfg


----------



## Rabowke (6. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*



TobiasHome schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Feind der englischen Sprache; ich verwende sie täglich, da ich Informatik studiere. Ich bin auch keiner, der versucht, zwangsweise englische Begriffe durch deutsche zu ersetzen.
> 
> Aber genauso finde ich es sinnlos, für übliche deutsche Begriffe mal eben englische Begriffe zu verwenden, nur weil es "cooler" klingt. Und "rundenbasiert" (nur mal als Beispiel; es gibt ja noch viele andere Wörter) zähle ich dazu.


Hätte auch nicht gedacht das du ein Feind der engl. Sprache bist, aber wir sind hier in einem Forum für Computerspieler. 

Wenn einem mal da ein engl. Wort rausrutscht sollte man, meiner Meinung nach, kein Fass aufmachen & sich ernsthaft (!) darüber aufregen.


----------



## Herbboy (6. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

TBS hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie gehört, und ich hab die wohl allerersten (bekannteren) rundenbasierten Strategiespiele wie Battle Isle und den ersten Teil von Civilization schon auf dem Amiga gezockt, bzw. "sogar" schon "Kaiser" auf dem C64... ^^ 


RTS hingegen hab ich schon lange und oft gehört. Daher find ich den Ausdruck "rundenbasiert" besser, da die Abkürzung TBS meiner Meinung nach (oder auch IMO   ) wohl eher in "Profikreisen" ein Begriff ist, und wenn dem vermutlich so ist, müßte man ihn für Diskussionen mit "Normalspieelrn" eh ausschreiben, und DANN sollte es gefälligst deutsch sein und nicht englisch, sofern das Deutsche - wie in diesem Falle - auch nicht unhandlicher ist  


Wenn englisch die Sache vereinfacht, bin ich auch für Anglizismen. Zb "MP3-Abspielgerät" ist für die meisten nicht nur "unschön", sondern auch ganz einfach länger als "MP3-Player" - ebenso "Spielesteuerungsgerät" vs. Gamepad. Und wenn irgendwelche Senioren ankommen und meckern, dass die das nicht verstehen: die können doch nicht allen ernstes behaupten, dass die bei "Spielesteuerungsgerät" wüßten, was gemeint ist  



ps: wie nennt man dann eigentlich so was wie Total Wars? RTTBMS ? Real Time Turn Based Mixed Strategy ?


----------



## TobiasHome (6. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*



Rabowke schrieb:


> TobiasHome schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich bin kein Feind der englischen Sprache; ich verwende sie täglich, da ich Informatik studiere. Ich bin auch keiner, der versucht, zwangsweise englische Begriffe durch deutsche zu ersetzen.
> ...


Ja, hast ja Recht ... aber ich wollte schon länger mal irgendwo irgendwann meine Meinung öffentlich dazu sagen. Und als ich "turn-based" gelesen habe  ... naja da überkams mich einfach


----------



## hawkytonk (7. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*



TobiasHome schrieb:


> Rabowke schrieb:
> 
> 
> > TobiasHome schrieb:
> ...


   Kann ich verstehen. Ich kann es auch nicht leiden, wenn ständig 'denglisch' gesprochen bzw. geschrieben wird. Und die Erklärung "wir sind hier in einem PC-Forum" ist ja nun auch nicht gerade eine überzeugende Argumentationsgrundlage. Nur weil das Thema dieser Internet-Seite - durch seine Herkunft - u. a. englisch-sprachige Begriffe umfasst, ist das kein Grund, ständig deutsche Begriffe durch englische zu ersetzen.
- Und, nein, ich rege mich nicht auf - obgleich dieses, aufgrund zuvor genannten Umstands, nicht unangebracht wäre.


----------



## Rabowke (7. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*



hawkytonk schrieb:


> Kann ich verstehen. Ich kann es auch nicht leiden, wenn ständig 'denglisch' gesprochen bzw. geschrieben wird.


Ich mag auch soviele Dinge nicht, z.B. das Frauen mit Klamotten durch die Gegend laufen ... aber es gibt nunmal Dinge, ne? 



> Und die Erklärung "wir sind hier in einem PC-Forum" ist ja nun auch nicht gerade eine überzeugende Argumentationsgrundlage. Nur weil das Thema dieser Internet-Seite - durch seine Herkunft - u. a. englisch-sprachige Begriffe umfasst, ist das kein Grund, ständig deutsche Begriffe durch englische zu ersetzen.


Warum nicht? Ich versteh es nicht ... 

Gerade IT ist für mich global, meine abonierten RSS Feeds ( engl.! ) umfassen ca. 10% dt. Seiten, der Rest ist auf Englisch. Man liest die gleichen Begriffe einfach immer wieder und wieder und ich sehe keinen Grund warum ich diese nicht benutzen sollte, versteht sie doch jeder.

Wir leben in einer globalen Welt, wo jeder mit jedem weltweit kommunizieren kann ... 

Ich kann immer wieder nur den Jingle von Fritz zitieren, übrigens finanziert vom RBB:
Sprache lebt.

Dem ist eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. 



> - Und, nein, ich rege mich nicht auf - obgleich dieses, aufgrund zuvor genannten Umstands, nicht unangebracht wäre.


Siehe oben ... wenn man keine anderen Probleme hat.


----------



## Mothman (7. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*



Herbboy schrieb:


> TBS hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie gehört, und ich hab die wohl allerersten (bekannteren) rundenbasierten Strategiespiele wie Battle Isle und den ersten Teil von Civilization schon auf dem Amiga gezockt, bzw. "sogar" schon "Kaiser" auf dem C64... ^^
> 
> 
> RTS hingegen hab ich schon lange und oft gehört. Daher find ich den Ausdruck "rundenbasiert" besser, da die Abkürzung TBS meiner Meinung nach (oder auch IMO   ) wohl eher in "Profikreisen" ein Begriff ist,...[]


Du hast RTS gehört, weil es ein verbreiteteres Genre ist. TBS war aber vorher da. Auch der Begriff. 
TBS-Spiele sind halt generell heutzutage eher ein "Nischenprodukt" geworden. Daher ist der Begriff auch nicht mehr so bekannt/verbreitet. 

Wenn man RTS als legitim ansieht, kann man nicht so inkonsequent sein und TBS ablehnen (also den Begriff, nicht das Genre).

Hier noch mal ein kleiner Grundkurs:    
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer-Strategiespiel#Rundenbasiertes_Strategiespiel_.28TBS-Spiel.29


----------



## Moonkey (7. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario - Update: Umfrage-Zwischenstand*

Hat sich zuerst so lala angehört, aber sieht richtig geil aus. Mit dem Balancing werden die Leute wohl auch kein Problem haben. Hab mich auch schon gefragt was passiert wenn sie jedes Jahrhundert abgeklappert haben


----------



## TobiasHome (7. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario - Update: Umfrage-Zwischenstand*



Moonkey schrieb:


> Hat sich zuerst so lala angehört, aber sieht richtig geil aus. Mit dem Balancing werden die Leute wohl auch kein Problem haben. Hab mich auch schon gefragt was passiert wenn sie jedes Jahrhundert abgeklappert haben


Ach das wird ne Weile dauern. Selbst wenn sie nur alle Jahrhunderte n.Chr. abklappern, sind es (einschließlich Anno 2070) 17 Jahrhunderte (wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe), die noch zur Verfügung stehen. Das dürfte also einige Jahrzehnte dauern, bis man da durch ist. 
Wobei man bei so vielen Spielen natürlich auf Probleme stoßen würde, wenn man jedes Spiel dem Jahrhundert entsprechend anders gestalten wollte 

Und dann kommen ja noch die frühen Hochkulturen, Jahrtausende v. Chr. ...


----------



## Enisra (7. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario - Update: Umfrage-Zwischenstand*



TobiasHome schrieb:


> Moonkey schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hat sich zuerst so lala angehört, aber sieht richtig geil aus. Mit dem Balancing werden die Leute wohl auch kein Problem haben. Hab mich auch schon gefragt was passiert wenn sie jedes Jahrhundert abgeklappert haben
> ...


naja, wie schon mal beschrieben, es gibt auch noch mehr Kombinationen wo die Quersumme 9 ergibt


----------



## marcelbenson (10. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario - Update: Umfrage-Zwischenstand*



Enisra schrieb:


> TobiasHome schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Moonkey schrieb:
> ...


----------



## nikiburstr8x (10. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*



VileThings schrieb:


> Wenn es aber gängige, deutsche Begriffe gibt und man dann einfach das Englische Wort verwendet, weil es angeblich "cooler" oder "hipper" ist, dann habe ich da was gegen.


Äh ... und warum? 



TobiasHome schrieb:


> Aber genauso finde ich es sinnlos, für übliche deutsche Begriffe mal eben englische Begriffe zu verwenden, nur weil es "cooler" klingt. Und "rundenbasiert" (nur mal als Beispiel; es gibt ja noch viele andere Wörter) zähle ich dazu.


Du findest es sinnlos, dass ich englische Begriffe verwende, weil es m. E. cooler klingt - das akzeptiere ich, aber meine Wenigkeit wird den Teufel tun und davon ablassen.  



TobiasHome schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt, zwangsweise englische Begriffe statt üblicher deutscher zu verwenden, weil es cool ist oder weil mal meint somit zur Globalisierung beizutragen, ist imo genauso falsch, wie zwangsweise deutsche Begriffe anstatt üblicher englischer zu verwenden.


Wer redet denn hier von Zwang? 
Ich verwende englische Begriffe in meinen Beiträgen, wie es mir passt und zwinge niemanden dazu, es mir gleichzutun.


----------



## TobiasHome (10. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*



nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> TobiasHome schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Aber genauso finde ich es sinnlos, für übliche deutsche Begriffe mal eben englische Begriffe zu verwenden, nur weil es "cooler" klingt. Und "rundenbasiert" (nur mal als Beispiel; es gibt ja noch viele andere Wörter) zähle ich dazu.
> ...


Ich habe ja auch nur meine Meinung dazu geäußert. Ich stehe dem fortschreitenden Anglizismus eben eher kritisch gegenüber.
Aber ich werd den Teufel tun und irgendjemanden zu zwingen, vernünftig deutsch zu reden 
Kann, darf, muss und will ich nicht.

Und im täglichen Sprachgebrauch unterhalte ich mich mit Leuten eh entweder nur auf englisch oder auf deutsch mit einer angemessenen Anzahl an Anglizismen.


----------



## Enisra (10. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*

also wie schon gesagt, bevor man sich über Anglizismen aufregt, sollte man eher schauen, das man auch dann konsequent auch andere Lehnwörter aus dem Lateinischen oder dem Französichen nicht benutzt


----------



## ardzdf (10. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario - Update: Umfrage-Zwischenstand*

Was für ein Mist - Anno gehört in die Vergangenheit! Die letzte Version, 1404, war vllt einfach zu ausgefeilt, zu gut, um in einem ähnlichen Setting nochmal ein Spiel erfolgreich vermarkten zu können, zumindest für den Moment.
Hoffentlich wirft dieses 2070 genug Cash ab, dass der Entwickler danach wieder ein gescheites produzieren kann, z.B. Anno 1800 !!!


----------



## Provyder (11. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario - Update: Umfrage-Zwischenstand*

Ich habe nichts dagegen wenn sich Publisher vor Raupkopien schützen, aber nicht auf meine Kosten und nicht mit Mitteln die bis dato nichts mit dem Spiel an sich zu tun haben.

Es gibt Anno1404 auch über Steam, aber auch dort (?) nur mit "3rd Party copy protection". Warum muss das sein? Sie könnten es ja meinetwegen auch mit Steam verbanden, aber ich installiere doch jetzt nicht für jeden Publisher einen extra Kopierschutz.

Steam an sich reicht doch vollkommen aus.


----------



## mcwurst (11. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario - Update: Umfrage-Zwischenstand*

wieso heißt es 2070 und nicht 2097? was ist da nur falsch gelaufen, jetzt wurde alles verschenkt


----------



## Enisra (11. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario - Update: Umfrage-Zwischenstand*



mcwurst schrieb:


> wieso heißt es 2070 und nicht 2097? was ist da nur falsch gelaufen, jetzt wurde alles verschenkt


ähm? :-o


----------



## TobiasHome (11. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario - Update: Umfrage-Zwischenstand*



mcwurst schrieb:


> wieso heißt es 2070 und nicht 2097? was ist da nur falsch gelaufen, jetzt wurde alles verschenkt


Ok, das wird jetzt hart werden, aber du bist nicht der Erste, dessen Weltbild zerstört wird.    

_*Die Jahreszahl bei Anno ist nicht (bewusst) nach dem Schema 1800 +/- x*99 aufgebaut, sondern muss immer die Quersumme 9 ergeben!*_

Ich hoffe, du kommst damit klar.    

Dass 1404, 1503, 1602 & 1701 dem Schema 1800 +/- x*99 entsprechen, ist ein Nebeneffekt.


----------



## cooldine (12. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario - Update: Umfrage-Zwischenstand*



TobiasHome schrieb:


> mcwurst schrieb:
> 
> 
> > wieso heißt es 2070 und nicht 2097? was ist da nur falsch gelaufen, jetzt wurde alles verschenkt
> ...


soweit ich weiß, muss die Quersumme immer 9 sein also 1+4+0+4=9, 1+5+0+1=9, 1+6+0+2=9 und 1+7+0+1=9.
Von da her passt 2070, da 2+0+7+0=9 ist


----------



## TobiasHome (12. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario - Update: Umfrage-Zwischenstand*



cooldine schrieb:


> TobiasHome schrieb:
> 
> 
> > mcwurst schrieb:
> ...


Genau das hab ich doch gesagt :-o


----------



## Enisra (12. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario - Update: Umfrage-Zwischenstand*



TobiasHome schrieb:


> Genau das hab ich doch gesagt :-o


ich denk das war mehr so als Bonuserklärung


----------



## Cornholio04 (13. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*



TobiasHome schrieb:


> nikiburstr8x schrieb:
> 
> 
> > TobiasHome schrieb:
> ...


                                 Ich schmeiß mich weg! Und keiner derer, die über die "ach so plöhden" Anglizismen schimpft bemerkt überhaupt noch, dass er die ganze Zeit einen benutzt. Ihr redet alle von "cool, cooler"...    Bwaahhhhahaa merkt Ihr was? Ihr Verfechter des guten Geschmacks solltet konsequenter Weise dann wenigstens von "kühl" sprechen.

So long fellas  

Corni


----------



## TobiasHome (13. April 2011)

*AW: News - Anno 2070: Ubisoft kündigt Strategiespiel mit Zukunfts-Szenario an - plus Screenshots*



Cornholio04 schrieb:


> Ich schmeiß mich weg! Und keiner derer, die über die "ach so plöhden" Anglizismen schimpft bemerkt überhaupt noch, dass er die ganze Zeit einen benutzt. Ihr redet alle von "cool, cooler"...    Bwaahhhhahaa merkt Ihr was? Ihr Verfechter des guten Geschmacks solltet konsequenter Weise dann wenigstens von "kühl" sprechen.
> 
> So long fellas
> 
> Corni


Wenn du schon meinst, dich damit auseinandersetzen zu wollen, dann bitte qualifiziert  ... denn mit solchen Kommentaren wie deinem erweckt man schnell den Eindruck, geistig ein wenig unterbelichtet zu sein.

Und deshalb verzichte ich auch darauf, dir zu erklären, was ich in mehreren vorhergegangenen Kommentaren schon gesagt habe. Denn ich nehme mal an, dass du lesen kannst.


----------



## hastenichgesehn (6. Juli 2011)

Hmja, tolle Idee. Ich finde es interessant. Das bringt mal etwas Pepp in das Anno-Szenarieo. Ich habe mir alle Anno-Spiele gekauft und würde mir auch dieses zulegen. Allerdings nur ohne UBI-Launcher. Ich werde jedenfalls kein 50+ € für ein Singleplayer-Game ausgeben, bei dem ich ständig online sein muss. Nöh. Ohne mich. Schade eigentlich.


----------

